# Keine Internetverbindung mit Wireless Router



## Markujordo (14. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,

Ich habe mir ein Cisco Linksys Wireless-N Broadband Router gekauft. Nun wollte ich diesen mit der dazugehörigen CD installieren. Angeschlossen hab ichs vom Splitter zum ZyXEL Modem, vom Modem zum Router (DSL). Jetzt gibt es aber ein Problem: Es kann nie eine Verbindung finden. Auch wenn ich auf die Routerhomepage gehe (192.168.1.1) kann ich dort keine Verbindung aufbauen, und habe keine Ahnung wieso... 
Ich habe Windows Vista. Mit dem normalen ZyXEL Modem gehts. Da ich aber auf Wireless umsteige passts überhaupt nicht.

Kann mir da jemand irgendwie behilflich sein, oder jemand eine Ahnung, warum das so ist?

Bin grad ziemlich angeschmiert. 

Grüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Routername: WRT160N


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

Du hast den WLan Router an ein Router angeschlossen?


----------



## Markujordo (14. Mai 2010)

Modem zum Router, weil ich kein Kabel gefunden habe welches das richtige ist vom Splitter zum Router. Der Anschluss beim Modem ist anders.

Aber das ist nicht der Punkt. Sollte so oder so gehen.


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

Davon hab ich keine Ahnung, ich schließe meine Wlan Router immer direkt an den Splitter an :O


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Mai 2010)

Dann, weil dein WLAN Router ein DSL Modem integriert hat.


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

Ach ja, Denkfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann ja mal nachfragen, dauert aber bissel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markujordo (14. Mai 2010)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## OldboyX (14. Mai 2010)

Markujordo schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe mir ein Cisco Linksys Wireless-N Broadband Router gekauft. Nun wollte ich diesen mit der dazugehörigen CD installieren. Angeschlossen hab ichs vom Splitter zum ZyXEL Modem, vom Modem zum Router (DSL). Jetzt gibt es aber ein Problem: Es kann nie eine Verbindung finden. Auch wenn ich auf die Routerhomepage gehe (192.168.1.1) kann ich dort keine Verbindung aufbauen, und habe keine Ahnung wieso...
> Ich habe Windows Vista. Mit dem normalen ZyXEL Modem gehts. Da ich aber auf Wireless umsteige passts überhaupt nicht.
> ...



Splitter zu Modem > Modem mit Netzwerkkabel (nicht gekreuzt) zum Router (an den WAN Port) > Router mit Netzwerkkabel (nicht gekreuzt) / Wireless zum PC. So muss es auf jeden Fall klappen, dabei muss beim Router DCHP aktiviert sein in both directions weil der Router ja client beim Modem ist und Host für den PC. Natürlich kannst du alles auch manuell einstellen etc. aber so sollte es prinzipiell funktionieren. Verstehe nicht ganz,was du mit 



> wenn ich auf die Routerhomepage gehe (192.168.1.1) kann ich dort keine Verbindung aufbauen



meinst. Kannst du nicht auf das Konfigurationsinterface des Routers zugreifen oder nicht auf das Internet? Wenn du nicht auf das Konfigurationsinterface des Routers zugreifen kannst, dann liegt das wahrscheinlich daran, dass viele Router entsprechend gesichtert sind, dass du das nur über "hardwire" kannst und nicht über Wireless.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Router mit Netzwerkkabel (nicht gekreuzt) / Wireless zum PC.



Router zu PC immer gekreuzt! Wenn ein normales auch geht, dann nur, weil der Router in der Lage ist, es selbst zu drehen. Wenn er es nicht kann, dann brauchst du ein Cross-Kabel.


----------



## Markujordo (14. Mai 2010)

Nein, auf der Homepage kann man auch versuchen eine Verbindung aufzubauen, dort scheitert es auch. Und ja, genau so hab ich das auch wie du das geschrieben hast. Deswegen hab ich keine Ahnung warum das nicht geht.

Und was meinst du mit "Nicht gekreuzt" ?


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Du brauchst für bestimmte Komponenten ein gekreuztes Kabel. Zum Beispiel, wenn du zwei Computer verbinden möchtest. Oder eben einen Router und nen PC. Gekreuzt heißt, daß der Stecker pro Ende unterschiedlich ist.
Also auf gut deutsch, die Adern zum senden und empfangen sind getauscht. Wäre das nicht so, dann wäre senden an senden. Und was passiert, wenn in eine Ader von beiden Seiten gesendet wird? Ne Kollision, aber bestimmt keine Verbindung. Außer das Gerät unterstützt Auto-Sense, dann ist es wurst, was du nimmst, der macht es dann schon so, daß es passt.


----------



## Markujordo (14. Mai 2010)

Okey danke, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brauche aber immernoch Hilfe, falls jemand eine Ahnung hat. 

Grüsse


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Hast du bei dir gerade ne statische Adresse am Computer vergeben? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

http://www.tippscout.de/windows-xp-feste-ip-adresse-vergeben_tipp_2657.html

Das sollte helfen. Unbedingt den Standardgateway auf den Wlan Router einstellen, sonst wirds nicht gehen.


----------



## Markujordo (14. Mai 2010)

Problem ist, ich habe Vista und nicht XP. Finde es so leider nicht. ^^

@Klos: Keine Ahnung, kann man das ausfersehen gemacht haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Rofl

Drück mal Windows-Taste + r und gib cmd ein. An der Konsole dann bitte ipconfig eingeben. Und dann sag mir mal, was da unter Ethernet-Adapter bei IP, Subnetmask und Gateway steht.


----------



## Markujordo (14. Mai 2010)

Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung:

 Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
 Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse . : fe80::8c06:b023:5865:d587%10
 IPv4-Adresse . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.33
 Subnetzmaske . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.248
 Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Hoffe du meinst das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja kein Computerass! Sei mir nicht böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Mai 2010)

@Klos: Bei einem normalen Router würde das stimmen, aber diese ganzen WLAN/DSL-Router haben doch nur einen WAN-Anschluss und der Rest sind Switchports; also müsste es auch ohne Crossover gehen.

@Markujordo: Deine Subnetzmaske sieht irgendwie falsch aus; änder die mal auf 255.255.255.0, sonst sind dein Gateway und deine IP in zwei verschiedenen Netzen.[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*
*
[/font]


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Willst du mich verkackeiern

Wieso betreibst du Subnetting?

Du hast ne 255.255.255.248er Maske. Das heißt du hast 5 bits vom letzten Oktett für Subnetze entlehnt. Das heißt, deine Netzadressen sind:

192.168.1.0

Hosts sind dann von 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.6 und 7 ist Broadcast.

Das nächste Netz ist dann 192.168.1.8 - 192.168.1.14 und 15 ist Broadcast.

Und immer so weiter

Merkst du was?

Dein Gateway ist in einem anderen Netz wie dein Host. Wie soll er da den Router erreichen?^^
Das geht nur mit nen Router.^^

Gib als Subnetzmaske mal die 255.255.255.0 ein und vergib deinen Host die IP 192.168.1.2. Dann ist dein Router auch im gleichen Netz und deine Http-Anfrage wird gelingen.

@Rethelion: Ich kenn das anders von der Schule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markujordo (14. Mai 2010)

Okey okey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehm, aber.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo kann ich die Subnetzmaske und den Host änern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin jedenfals froh dass das dan wieder geht, wenns denn dieses Problem ist. ^^

Grüssle


----------



## Rethelion (14. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> @Rethelion: Ich kenn das anders von der Schule.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei einem Router wäre das so; aber das was hier als Router verkauft wird ist ja eigentlich nur ein Switch mit WAN-Port.
Ich verwende ja auch nur normale Netzwerkkabel und da gehts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Gut

Auf jedenfall ist sein Subnetting sinnlos, wenn er nicht mal weiß, was er macht.^^

@Te: Windows-Taste + R und ncpa.cpl eingeben. Dann Rechtsklick auf Adapter und Eigenschaften. Dann unter TCP/IPv4 Eigenschaften wählen. Dann bist du im richtigen Menü.

Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0
IP-Adresse Computer 192.168.1.2
Gateway und primärer DNS-Server 192.168.1.1

Oder du stellst einfach auf Auto, daß geht auch. Ist wahrscheinlich besser.^^


----------



## Markujordo (14. Mai 2010)

Automatisch war es schon, habs jetzt manuell eingegeben. 

So dann versucht ich es nochmal. Wünscht mir Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Automatisch war schon? Wer hat dir dann diese Adresse gegeben?^^

Kann ja nur der Router gewesen sein. Irgendwas läuft da dann aber schief.

Was war denn alles angeschlossen, als du mir diese Adresse gegeben hast?


----------



## Markujordo (14. Mai 2010)

Hurra hurra, es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ZyXEL Modem war angeschlossen.

Hab jetzt in den Router Konfiguration eine Statische IP angegeben, also die, die du mir geschrieben hast. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Muss erstmal weg, schaue später nochmal rein.

Vielen dank für die Hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Achso: Das erklärt auch das Subnetting. Dann kam das also vom Provider. Aber warum gab es dann eine private Klasse C Adresse, wo die im Internet doch nicht geroutet werden. Naja, egal.
Bei denen läuft eh wieder vieles anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markujordo (14. Mai 2010)

Kurz da, dann auch wieder was weg.

Hab noch eine andere Frage.

seit kurzem (4-5 Tage) Stürzt mein Internet einfach manchmal ab. Manchmal nach 1h wieder manchmal aber nach 3 Minuten wieder seit dem letzten. Hat da wer eine Ahnung? Ich bin bei Sunrise (Schweiz) wie gesagt DSL.

Grüsse


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Das lässt sich pauschal nicht so einfach sagen, da es viele Gründe haben kann. Ein Splitter, ein Modem, Probleme beim Provider oder auch nur die Tatsache, daß sie zuviele Leitungen nebeneinander geschalten haben und nun Störungen durch Übersprechen auftreten. Lässt sich denn beobachten, daß das Problem eher zu Stoßzeiten auftritt, wenn tendenziell viele Leute bei euch in der Gegend on sind? Beispielsweise Abends deutlich mehr wie unter Tage?


----------



## Markujordo (15. Mai 2010)

Nein das ist Konstant durch den Tag. Am Modem liegts wohl auch net da ich ja jetzt den Router habe und es mit ihm auch auftritt. Vom Provider weiss ich nicht, denke aber nicht. Splitter wüsst ich auch keinen Grund.


----------



## muehe (15. Mai 2010)

müsste man mal die LEDs an Modem/Router zu den Zeitpunkten beobachten bzw. Logs durchgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte, du hast den Router am Modem angeschlossen? Der Router hat doch kein integriertes Modem, oder? Und was heißt, Splitter wüsstest du keinen Grund. Ein Splitter kann den Geist aufgeben und das völlig grundlos.
Genauso, wie alles andere auch grundlos kaputt gehen kann.

Das mit den Logs ist ne gute Idee. Der Router hat doch ein Webinterface. Schau da mal nach Logfiles. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob dein Router/Modem die Verbindung zum Provider verliert, oder dein Computer die Verbindung zu Router.

Und nachdem der Router jetzt WLan hat, kannst du ja auch gleich mal schauen, ob es mit WLan auch passiert. Damit man das ganze einschränken kann. Denn wie gesagt, daß kann ja alles mögliche sein.


----------



## Markujordo (15. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du hast den Router am Modem angeschlossen? Der Router hat doch kein integriertes Modem, oder? Und was heißt, Splitter wüsstest du keinen Grund. Ein Splitter kann den Geist aufgeben und das völlig grundlos.
> Genauso, wie alles andere auch grundlos kaputt gehen kann.
> 
> Das mit den Logs ist ne gute Idee. Der Router hat doch ein Webinterface. Schau da mal nach Logfiles. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob dein Router/Modem die Verbindung zum Provider verliert, oder dein Computer die Verbindung zu Router.
> ...




Ja, Router ist am Modem angeschlossen, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Splitter wüsst ich keinen Grund weil er 1 Woche alt ist. Bisher mit W-Lan nochnicht aufgetreten, bin aber erst ne halbe Stunde on, werde mich dann melden. Wo meinst du das mit den Logs? Auf der Routerpage?(192.168.1.1) Oder wo?

Grüssle


----------



## Klos1 (15. Mai 2010)

Ja, bei meiner Fritzbox auf der Weboberfläche gibt es zum Beispiel solche Logs. Beobachte mal das WLan weiter. Wenn es wirklich nur bei Lan auftaucht, dann könnte man Modem und Splitter ja schon mal ausschließen.


----------



## Markujordo (15. Mai 2010)

Sehe keine Logs, weder beim ZyXEL noch beim Linksys. Aber seitdem ich das Linksys hab passierts nichtmehr, schon 2 Stunden online und alles noch am laufen. Zufall?


----------



## Klos1 (15. Mai 2010)

Markujordo schrieb:


> Sehe keine Logs, weder beim ZyXEL noch beim Linksys. Aber seitdem ich das Linksys hab passierts nichtmehr, schon 2 Stunden online und alles noch am laufen. Zufall?



Also, wenn du nur mit dem ZyXEL Modem ins Internet gehst, dann funzt es nicht, oder? Und wenn du den Linksys Router am ZyXEL Modem hast, dann geht es nun? Egal, ob Kabel oder WLan?


----------



## Markujordo (15. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich nur ZyXEL habe, gibts Störungen. Und jetzt wo ich den Linksys noch hab, geht alles wunderbar ja, keine Ahnung warum...


----------



## Markujordo (15. Mai 2010)

So.. neues Problem bei mir.

Da bei meiner PS3 die Latenz nicht so gut war, hab ich in der Routerpage herumgeguckt, ob da was komisch ist. Da hab ich vohl ausfersehen irgendwas dummes angegklickt und dann ging das Internet nichtmehr. Kein Problem dachte ich mir, hab den Router resettet, und nochmal die CD reingeschmissen, sollte ja wieder gehen.

Doch jetzt kommt immer bei der CD nach einiger Zeit: Der Cisco Setup Assiston kann nicht fortfahren. Fehler 302. Interner Fehler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unten steht, dass man den PC neustarten soll und nochmal versuchen doch das habe ich jetzt schon 2 mal gemacht, ohne Erfolg...

Kann mir hierzu jemand helfen? Oder kann man den Router auch ohne CD wieder konfigurieren?


genervte Grüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Mai 2010)

Hey ihr ich bin einfach mal so dreist das selbe problem habe ich auch , wenn ich per modem ins internet geh (standart arcormodem) klappt alles wunderbar jedoch wenn ich meinen neuen belkin wlan router dazwischen schalte passiert nichts wenn ich versuche ihn einzurichten kommt er nichtmals ins internet das ist mittlerweile mein 3. router der muckt .... wär cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet weil ich gern mal wieder mit meinem ipod ins internet will ....


----------



## Klos1 (15. Mai 2010)

@Mordox: Dein Router hat laut meiner Recherche ein integriertes Modem. Kannst du das bestätigen? Falls ja, dann darfst du den natürlich nicht an ein Modem anschließen, außer das Modem im Router wurde deaktiviert.

@TE: Was für eine CD? Dachte das Ding hat ein Webinterface. Auf das Webinterface kommst du doch per ganz normale Http-Anfrage im Browser und dort kannst du doch die Änderungen wieder rückgängig machen, bzw. halt wieder die Adresse richtig einstellen. Resettet hast du ja eh schon.

Kannst du mir mal beschreiben, was du mit der CD genau gemacht hast? Was konnte man da denn einrichten?


----------



## OldboyX (15. Mai 2010)

Einfach alles über das Webinterface einstellen, die CD brauchst du eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Mai 2010)

nope isn belkin f6d4230-4-h

wtf warum haben die dinger immer so schwule namen ... ja übers webinterface gehts auch net ... das isses ja

im webinterface steht ja sogar das ich verbunden bin aber im browser passiert nix ..

werd wohl mal das geld aufwenden müssen mir nen techniker von meinem lieblings pc laden kommen zu lassen <,<

EDITH: -.- hat sich erledigt resetten und übers webinterface gehn hats gebracht aber danke für eure bemühungen


----------



## muehe (16. Mai 2010)

manchmal nich so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markujordo (16. Mai 2010)

Die CD hat den Router konfiguriert.

Und wie konfigurier ich das jetzt richtig in der Webpage?


Noch eine zweite Frage: Bin gerade bei einem Bekannten. Der hat auch ein ZyXEL Modem. Das Modem in einen Switch, der Switch in PC und PS3.

Nun wenn er aber beide drinn hat, kommt eine Meldung, dass die IP 2 mal vergeben ist oder so, und man kommt nichtmehr ins Internet (Bei PC und PS)

Hat da jenand ne Ahnung warum das so ist bzw wie man das umstellen kann wieder.

Grüsse


----------



## Klos1 (16. Mai 2010)

Du kannst mit einen Modem nur mit einen Rechner ins Internet und nicht mit zwei. Da hilft dir ein Switch auch nicht weiter. Du brauchst einen Router und dieser meldet sich dann beim Provider an und bekommt ne IP.
Alle anderen Geräte hängen am Router und bekommen vom Router ne IP. Wenn die Komponenten dann ins Internet senden, dann tauscht der Router die IP-Adresse im Ethernet-Frame des Senders mit seiner IP aus. Kommt das Paket dann zurück, so tauscht der Router wieder die Adresse. Welches Paket er wo hinsenden soll, merkt er sich in einer Tablle. Das ganze nennt sich NAT. Mit dieser Technik können dann mehrere Komponenten ins Internet. Intern verwaltet alle IP's der Router und nach außen ist nur der Router mit der IP erreichbar, die er vom Provider bekommt.

Aber mit einen Modem kann nur ein Rechner verbinden. Und ein Switch leitet nur weiter. Ist nichts anderes, als ein Hub, nur das ein Switch MAC-Adressen auslesen kann und gezielt weiterleitet. Ein Hub leitet immer an alle weiter.
Er braucht einen Router!

Kannst du mir mal beschreiben, was genau du mit der CD alles eingestellt hast?
Im Prinzip sollte das alles auch auf der Weboberfläche des Routers gehen.


----------



## Markujordo (16. Mai 2010)

Zum IP Problem: Er hatte das vorher auch so und es ging. Jetzt geht es einfach nichtmehr..!

Zur CD:

Eingestellt wird ca das:

Zuerst sucht er den Router. Dann Konfiguriert er etwas. Dann muss ich "DSL" anklicken und "Statische IP" dann muss ich das zeug eingeben und er Konfiguriert wieder weiter. Danach kann ich den WPA Schlüssel eingeben, SSIB umbenennen und dann stellt der alles ein und dann wars fertig... so in etwa.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse


----------



## Klos1 (18. Mai 2010)

Dann hat er aber einen Router und keinen Switch. Es wäre mir gänzlich neu, daß man über ein Modem mit zwei PC's gleichzeitig ins Internet kann.

Kommst du denn noch auf das Webinterface des Routers? Was hat der Router denn aktuell für eine Router-IP? Du hast ihn ja resettet.


----------



## Markujordo (22. Mai 2010)

Nein, er hat kein Router sondern ein D-Link 10/100 Fast Ethernet Switch.

Router IP ist 168.192.0.1 glaube ich, ja ich komme drauf.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2010)

Dann kann er aber nicht mit zwei Komponenten gleichzeitig ins Internet. Wenn er nur ein Modem hat, dann kann sich das ja nicht zweimal einwählen. Es wählt sich genau einmal ein. Somit kannst du nur mit einer Komponente ins Internet, aber nicht mit beiden gleichzeitig. Dafür braucht er einen Router und kein Switch. Ein Switch hilft da nicht weiter. Es gibt sonst nur die Lösung, daß er auf PC1 die Internetverbindung freigibt und PC2 dann über PC1 ins Internet geht. Dann teilen sich beide eine Verbindung. Das heißt aber auch, daß sie sich beide die Bandbreite teilen und des Weiteren, daß PC2 fortan nur noch ins Internet kann, wenn PC1 läuft. Anderst geht es meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Zu deinen Problem mit dem Router: Was dein Programm auf CD angeht, hast du die installiert oder wie lief das ab? Falls ja, deinstalliere es und mach es neu drauf. Geht es nicht, dann geh auf das Webinterface des Routers.
Dort sollte auch alles einstellbar sein. Im Pinzip musst du ja nur wieder den Router adressenmäßig so konfigurieren, wie wir es eingangs hier besprochen haben. Und deiner Zugangsdaten vom Provider müssen irgendwo eingegeben werden, damit sich das integrierte Modem einwählen kann. Du hast ja bestimmt vom Provider Zugangsdaten bekommen.


----------



## Markujordo (23. Mai 2010)

Also das mit dem Switch ist gelöst: Er hat auf seiner PS3 einfach bei der IP ne andere Zahl eingegeben (also nicht die Selbe wie beim PC) und jetzt geht es wieder.


Zur CD: Bin im moment nicht zuhause, aber ich habs schonmal selber versucht, nur hats dort so viele register dass ich echt nicht weiss was ich da eingeben muss, wie gesagt bin ich kein wirklicher PC kenner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich würde nur auch wunder nehmen, warum die CD plötzlich nicht mehr geht. Hab schon gehört dass es auch wegen Vista Probleme gibt. Wollte sowieso auf Windows 7 umsatteln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2010)

Das mit der CD scheint ein softwaremäßiges Problem zu sein. Da kann man schlecht helfen. Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, was das Ding genau macht. Wenn dieses Programm Windows konfiguriert, wie zum Beispiel IP-Settings, dann kann ich höchstens sagen, daß es Admin-Rechte braucht. Nur wäre es dann komisch, wenn es beim ersten mal geht und dann nicht mehr.

Gibt es im Webmenü des Routers selbst denn keinen Wizzard zum einrichten?


----------



## Markujordo (23. Mai 2010)

Nein, jedenfals kann ich keinen finden.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2010)

Wenn der Router resettet wurde, dann ist DHCP jetzt bestimmt aktiv. Stell doch mal beim Rechner auf Adresse automatisch beziehen und schau, ob der Router im ne Adresse zuteilt.


----------

